
Show HN: Topics.io – Automate ads based on weather, CRM, etc. - cosbgn
https://topics.io/
======
xstartup
We use conversion pixel.

Isn't Google and FB going to auto-optimize our ads based on machine learning
and data sources which also include weather

~~~
cosbgn
I don't think they use weather, but honestly, working in this field I would
stay as far away as possible from auto-optimizations. For example adwords
express delivers much worst results than a normal adwords campaign. As of
today, I would keep all optimization in my hands, in the future, this will
probably change. (This said do keep the pixels they offer many other
advantages!)

------
sunsetMurk
What still needs to happen before launch / open to public?

Are there any other platforms/apps that try to do this?

I've been looking for a simple solution for this but haven't found anything
great.

Best of luck w/ launching & getting users cosbgn, potentially very useful
tool.

~~~
abhinav_kuru
@Joyup.me we use weather, context, time of the day, day of the week,
occasions, and public holidays to suggest and optimize their ads. We are
trying to provide a chat UI to get necessary input and use ML to get their
campaigns going. We are primarily marrying Facebook, messenger, Instagram data
with POS data for food businesses. Please feel free to reach out abhi@joyup.me

------
soared
I see how this impresses people outside of a marketing role - but how is this
any different than whats available in each individual platform? Sounds like
your product is one small feature thats already available elsewhere.

I'd be more impressed if this was dynamic creative optimization in each of
these platforms.

~~~
cosbgn
Hi, what do you mean with dynamic creative optimization?

as for "already available elsewhere", adwords is definitely the most powerful
out there, they do offer AdWords scripts which can be used (knowing
javascript) to accomplish most of this, you are right.

As for Facebook and others, I don't think this is the case. Googling I found
this:
[https://www.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?i...](https://www.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?id=10153883915573104)
and it's for weather (probably the most common trigger), imagine CRM, or
Google Analytics Goals. Could you please point me out to some docs on how can
I accomplish this nowadays on other platforms?

------
navs
Really interesting idea. Intrigued by what the UX is like as that's something
my clients have often struggled with. I'm surprised there aren't more
advertising optimisation platforms out there that use localised data like the
weather, twitter trends etc.

~~~
cosbgn
Yes UX is important. We are trying to keep it as simple as possible, with just
3 tabs. Ads, triggers, actions.

------
hartator
You should probably focus on only one aspect, and rock it. Like if the weather
does have an influence on my business, I would want an app that understand
100% of it. But now I am left thinking none of these triggers can make or
break my business, so I won’t probably use it.

~~~
cosbgn
Also, can you think of any trigger which could make or break your business?

~~~
hartator
I don’t really know, what will be your take?
([https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com))

I do know we have exceeded several times what we expect to spend on Adwords,
for bad keywords/locations that could have been avoided if we were paying
better attention.

~~~
cosbgn
How about "blacklist all countries where bounce rate is > than 80%". Would
that make sense?

~~~
hartator
Yes, it's what we ended up doing but with conversions.

------
taherchhabra
[https://www.deltax.com](https://www.deltax.com) They also have a similar
feature 'signal2ads'. Disclosure:I used to work there

~~~
cosbgn
Interesting, I can't find their price on the website. Do you mind telling me
more or less their price point?

~~~
taherchhabra
Pricing was percentage of media spend. The platform is targeted more towards
enterprises and agencies. So pricing varies a lot between clients

